# Not using litter tray



## nettie (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi 
We have two 17 week old rescue kittens, who are as mad as a box of frogs, but use the litter tray well as they did when they came to us 2 weeks ago. However, I have a hugh palm plant in our lounge which one of them uses to wee in and I can't seem to stop it. The litter tray is clean and poo removed as soon as possible, so what can I do. The plant is too huge to move anywhere, and I have put cardboard round the bottom, but she is still weeing. They had their first jabs last week, but are not due to be neutered for a while, if that's got anything to do with it.

When I'm there and I see her in the plant, I pick her up and tell her off but other than that any suggestions?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The plant will still smell of her scent I guess so she thinks it's ok to use it! Thinks it's an extra special litter tray. All I can suggest is getting rid of the plant! or, putting soil in that she's not peed in. Do they use the tray for pooing in and wee in the tray sometimes too? Or, put a tray next to the plant. Sorry, can't help much.


----------



## nettie (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks - think the plant will have to be re-homed temporarily. Blimey with all this pooing and weeing it's like having a baby again!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol... certainly is 

yep think that is your best option....


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

most palm plants are toxic to cats. I would suggest moving the plant. The other alternative would be to place tin foil over the soil.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Plants went out the window for me after my 2nd cat lol - i gave up - they even tried to murder my cactus (non prickly i may add)
your best bet is to remove it hun i'm sorry to say - otherwise they'll get the idea again at some point anyhow xxx


----------



## ATD (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,
just a few questions:
1) Are the cats male or female.
2) Where is the plant?
3) Where is the litter tray?
4) What type of litter tray and litter are you using?

ATD x


----------



## nettie (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi

I took on board the suggestion of putting foil in the bottom of the plant (I had tried covering the soil with cardboard previously) and touch wood, it seems to have done the trick - either that or she's bored with squatting precariously when she has a nice clean litter tray to pee in comfortably! 

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

You can get (from most good pet stores) special spray that cats just HATE the smell of - you can spray this on almost anything (except other cats!!) and they wont want to go near that object anymore.

With my old cat plants and window blinds were her favourite thing to play with, and as we were sure if the plant would be harmful to her, we bough this spray and it certainly did seem to work.

In terms of your kitty not using the tray, its always useful to re-enforce where her tray is, so keep putting her in it all the time - like when you'd first litter train a kitty, and obviously if you see her peeing/pooing in your plant, or any where else in the house, dont yell at them, because they're only doing whats natural to them, just pick her up (yes its messy, but its going to be done!!) and put her in her tray to finish off.


----------



## nettie (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for that; think we've sussed it but definitely might get some of that spray you mention.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

nettie said:


> Thanks for that; think we've sussed it but definitely might get some of that spray you mention.


those sprays usually contain red pepper or cayenne pepper and vinegar. you can make your own


----------

